

Reconsidering relevance (google talk) - urlwolf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LZNqV4qZR0

======
russell
For those of you into IR he discusses the use of set oriented faceted search
to refine the meaning of a users query, particularly with the goal of
involving the user in the refinement. He finds a set oriented approach to be
better than clustering, which tends to be opaque. The discossion of faceted
search begins around minute 29.

